# Keyboard shortcuts



## benb (27 Nov 2017)

Is there a list of keyboard shortcuts that work with the rich text editor?
ctrl+b makes text bold for example.

I thought that ctrl+k inserted a hyperlink, but it adds a numbered list instead.


----------



## Alex H (27 Nov 2017)

Is this it?

https://xenforo.com/community/threads/keyboard-shortcuts.126941/


----------



## benb (27 Nov 2017)

Looks like it.
I'm sure there used to be a keyboard shortcut to insert a link, but maybe I'm misremembering.


----------

